# Tracker - judicial divorce



## papasmurf (3 Oct 2020)

Hi,

Just going through a divorce at present.
I bought a house in 2003 on my own and the deeds are in my name.
Got married in 2009 and split in 2015 with 2 kids
I have always paid the tracker mortgage on the property and I continue to live in the house.
In a judicial divorce am I likely to lose the house and tracker even though the wife has acquired full planning permission on her family land in her name for a new house when we were married which we intended building ?
She can start the build at any time.
My salary would be €40,000 and her salary would be €60,000


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Oct 2020)

What does you solicitor think?


----------



## Thirsty (3 Oct 2020)

Where do the children live at present and with whom? 
Are they of school age?


----------



## WizardDr (12 Oct 2020)

It is in your joint interests to agree a strategy.

What Bank?


----------

